# Motherboard for AMD FX-6300



## Winudertas (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm thinking about all water cooled PC. Now I have only AMD FX-6300 CPU for my new rig and I'm choosing what motherboard to buy. I want blue accent, because I will use blue liquid and blue tubes. Now I'm thinking about Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 (nice looking blue motherboard) with Corsair Vengeance Blue DDR3 memory. Of course, price is always a factor and M5A99FX PRO R2.0 is quite expensive one (this motherboard is even more expensive than AMD FX-6300), but I'm looking to overclock CPU. In any case, maybe you guys can recommend better motherboard or Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 is very good at this price point? I always can change blue accent to red one, but I more like blue color.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2015)

Well you probably have picked the best board for your tasted in the build. Myself have my own issue with Asus but i will not let my opinions sway your decisions. going by pricing on Newegg that asus board you picked is the cheapest that fits your build and what you want from the board.


----------



## Winudertas (Apr 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well you probably have picked the best board for your tasted in the build. Myself have my own issue with Asus but i will not let my opinions sway your decisions. going by pricing on Newegg that asus board you picked is the cheapest that fits your build and what you want from the board.



I can easily go for Asus M5A97 R2.0 (looks practically the same) and save 26 bucks, but I think it's better to stick with AMD 990FX rather than AMD 970.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 18, 2015)

The M5A97 is the same aside from the PCIe , it only has one x16 slot. If you're only running one GFX card it'll do just as well ast the 99FX. The


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 18, 2015)

Are you in the US? This is the cheapest decent board 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

But seeing as it's only $15 cheaper than the Asus you might as well go for that


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Are you in the US? This is the cheapest decent board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> But seeing as it's only $15 cheaper than the Asus you might as well go for that


He wants blue accents on the board.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 18, 2015)

You can check out the AsRock 990FX Extreme6.  It has an M.2 slot so it is a little more future proof than the M5A99FX, and I like the color scheme of the Extreme6 better.  The M5A99FX has that odd mix of different blue colors on the PCI slot area.  I prefer the all black PCI slots on the Extreme6 over 3 different blues, the 3 different blues just looks ugly, IMO.


----------



## Winudertas (Apr 19, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> You can check out the AsRock 990FX Extreme6.  It has an M.2 slot so it is a little more future proof than the M5A99FX, and I like the color scheme of the Extreme6 better.  The M5A99FX has that odd mix of different blue colors on the PCI slot area.  I prefer the all black PCI slots on the Extreme6 over 3 different blues, the 3 different blues just looks ugly, IMO.



AsRock 990FX Extreme6 looks nice. I think I will choose between this and M5A99FX. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 19, 2015)

DO NOT GET THE M5A97 2.0. It won't take overclocking well at all. The two choices you made are the best you could go with.


----------



## Twinto (Apr 20, 2015)

how about MSI 970A-G43? for color blus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130679&cm_re=msi_970-_-13-130-679-_-Product

msi 970 gaming for color red
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0&cm_re=msi_970_gaming-_-13-130-790-_-Product

and msi 970A krait editon for White LOL
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=msi_970_krait_edition-_-13-130-849-_-Product


----------



## Countryside (Apr 20, 2015)

I have used M5A99FX PRO R2.0 for a long time and its a decent mobo for oc but for better oc i would recommend.

GA- 970A
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651
or
GA-990FX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

If color scheme is important then go with Extreme6


----------



## rhino (May 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> DO NOT GET THE M5A97 2.0. It won't take overclocking well at all. The two choices you made are the best you could go with.


Not true!
I've been rockin an M5A97 EVO 2.0 with an FX6300 for a couple of years COMPLETELY problem free. 
Overclocks real sweet with the ASUS overclock utility, which also updates the bios real easy as well.
I only wish I'd bought the M5A99 version so I could have bunged in another GTX560.
The Sabertooth is also a nice one.


----------



## Toothless (May 16, 2015)

rhino said:


> Not true!
> I've been rockin an M5A97 EVO 2.0 with an FX6300 for a couple of years COMPLETELY problem free.
> Overclocks real sweet with the ASUS overclock utility, which also updates the bios real easy as well.
> I only wish I'd bought the M5A99 version so I could have bunged in another GTX560.
> The Sabertooth is also a nice one.


A month later..

Also read before posting. I didn't say EVO, did I?


----------



## rhino (May 16, 2015)

Toothless said:


> A month later..
> 
> Also read before posting. I didn't say EVO, did I?


Alright, keep your hair on.


----------



## Gregsta (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the same cpu as you, The AMD FX-6300 I have it overClocked @ 4.4GHz and am using MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition motherboard and it works well with my Overclocking. No issue and am using  the be quiet! Pure Rock - Performance Air Cooler and 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro, 2133MHz, 1.5V [Blue Heatsink]
Nice set up no complaints.


----------



## rhino (Jul 6, 2015)

Gregsta said:


> I have the same cpu as you, The AMD FX-6300 I have it overClocked @ 4.4GHz and am using MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition motherboard and it works well with my Overclocking. No issue and am using  the be quiet! Pure Rock - Performance Air Cooler and 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro, 2133MHz, 1.5V [Blue Heatsink]
> Nice set up no complaints.



This discussion is a little dated, Toothless will be sore if sees it, however, seeing as how it hasn't been closed; is your RAM actually running at that speed? The rumour is that if it's above 1866MHz it gets automatically choked to 1333MHz.
What's your experience?


----------



## Gregsta (Jul 6, 2015)

rhino said:


> This discussion is a little dated, Toothless will be sore if sees it, however, seeing as how it hasn't been closed; is your RAM actually running at that speed? The rumour is that if it's above 1866GHz it gets automatically choked to 1333GHz.
> What's your experience?


It gets choked to 1866GHZ and CPUZ says it running between 1999.9 Mhz and 2000 MHz


----------



## rhino (Jul 6, 2015)

Hm, so the rumours are true enough. I guess I'll save myself ten bucks and go with the 1866MHz.
Any minute now someone is going to post a post telling you to fill in your system specs.


----------

